# Picked up a DSLR today.



## Chris (Oct 24, 2007)

As you can probably guess by the new forum. 

Here's my new cam, Canon Rebel XT 8MP DSLR, taken with my P&S, the trusty SD600 of 1,000 picstories. 







I've wanted a DSLR for friggin' ages. Total cost was around $800 including a second battery, 8GB memory card, slick-as-fuck carrying case and a new tripod.


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2007)

And the same pic, taken with the SLR on auto, no-flash.


----------



## Blexican (Oct 24, 2007)

I absolutely love the SD600. My buddy has one, and it takes some really fuckin' good pics. Nice score, dude!


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks man. I've had the SD600 for ages, the dent on the top left is from it being dropped inside an opal mine in a place called Andamooka.  I broke the first one because I'm a dumbass and put it in the same pocket with my keys at a party once, and the keys poked the LCD. Got another one (and a handy case) and it's been perfect ever since. Great little camera.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a SD870, and it takes the most amazing pics I've seen, but I'm no pro at all.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Oct 24, 2007)

I had an SD600 for a few hours. It was replacement for my friend whose camera I broke by dropping in a pool of water/dish detergent/mayonnaise mixture. I've owned an SD1000 before and currently use an SD850IS. I've kinda been wanting a DSLR myself, but I'm not that great of a photographer, so it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## nyck (Oct 24, 2007)

congrats man'
DSLRs are the way to go if you're serious about photography. 
I myself have a Pentax *ist DL with a Pentax SMC-A 50mm F 1.7 lens.
Make sure you understand all the aspects of your camera so you can get the best possible shots!

Have fun :]


----------



## Alpo (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice!  My dad's got a Nikon D40 which I always borrow. Takes great pictures.


----------



## Decreate (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm still using my 20D and have been gasing for a 1DmkIII...


----------



## Drew (Oct 25, 2007)

Yours is way more hardcore than my new Cannon, dude, a Powershot S51s:






Ironically, when I get back to the states, I also want to buy a relatively cheap mini digital for picstories - this one takes awesome pics (it better, 8 megapixels), but it's not all that hot in terms of portability.


----------



## Decreate (Oct 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Yours is way more hardcore than my new Cannon, dude, a Powershot S51s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could always get one of those Canon Ixus cameras.


----------



## darren (Oct 26, 2007)

You and i have the same cameras. I have an SD600, and we bought a Rebel XT (black body) the year they came out. I love Canon cameras!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 26, 2007)

Wise choice, Chris. Canon really makes the nicest dSLR's these days. I used to work at Wolf Camera (for 10 years) and got to see the evolution of digital cameras in the early days up until 2 years ago, and Canon's always been my fav.


----------



## FoxZero (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey nice! I'm seriously considering getting a DSLR in April since I'm going on a huge trip across Europe this summer. Anybody recommend the Sony A100? I forget the website but to me it look like Nikon took the best photos for landscapes, Canon for dimmer lighting, and this Sony cam just took unbelievable face shots. After the trip I'm gonna be taking mainly pictures of musicians (as I do now), in dim light areas.

I've done a ton of research, but that was a few months ago and there's so much now stuff out already


----------



## Decreate (Oct 27, 2007)

FoxZero said:


> Hey nice! I'm seriously considering getting a DSLR in April since I'm going on a huge trip across Europe this summer. Anybody recommend the Sony A100? I forget the website but to me it look like Nikon took the best photos for landscapes, Canon for dimmer lighting, and this Sony cam just took unbelievable face shots. After the trip I'm gonna be taking mainly pictures of musicians (as I do now), in dim light areas.
> 
> I've done a ton of research, but that was a few months ago and there's so much now stuff out already


 I would personally stick to Canon as they have cleaner high iso pictures and also IIRC Sony doesn't have many large aperture lenses which will be quite important for capturing the types of images you want ie musicians in dim light.


----------



## Buzz762 (Oct 27, 2007)

I think this is the final nail in the coffin for me. I've been considering getting a DSLR for quite some time, but never actually decided what I wanted. I think this thread may have been the final push I needed to actually go out and buy one... Now if I could just figure out what I'm looking for and how much I want to spend on it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 27, 2007)

FoxZero said:


> Hey nice! I'm seriously considering getting a DSLR in April since I'm going on a huge trip across Europe this summer. Anybody recommend the Sony A100? I forget the website but to me it look like Nikon took the best photos for landscapes, Canon for dimmer lighting, and this Sony cam just took unbelievable face shots. After the trip I'm gonna be taking mainly pictures of musicians (as I do now), in dim light areas.
> 
> I've done a ton of research, but that was a few months ago and there's so much now stuff out already



Sony makes a great point and shoot, but their SLR's are basically derived from Minolta's line, which they had bought. 

As such, the lens selection isn't nearly as good as Canon's or Nikon's. I'd stick with Canon.


----------



## FoxZero (Oct 27, 2007)

I know I know. Trust me I did TONS of research and I feel like I could use the A100 if I picked it up (that's how in depth the reviews were, they took about 40 minutes each to skim through, damn I forgot the site!). Canons lookin good for me, but Nikon seems to have more vibrant colors. 

Perhaps a Canon 10MP would be good for me. Either way I would buy till a few months before my trip lol. Right now I have little time for photography, but I really want to get into it.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 3, 2007)

FoxZero said:


> I know I know. Trust me I did TONS of research and I feel like I could use the A100 if I picked it up (that's how in depth the reviews were, they took about 40 minutes each to skim through, damn I forgot the site!). Canons lookin good for me, but Nikon seems to have more vibrant colors.
> 
> Perhaps a Canon 10MP would be good for me. Either way I would buy till a few months before my trip lol. Right now I have little time for photography, but I really want to get into it.



The Sony's not a bad camera, it's just not as good of a value as the Canon XTi is.


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 3, 2007)

Alright thanks, I'll check it out some more. Thanks for the advice!


----------

